# Sanitarium factory Warburton Australia



## thepetrolhead

While 30s art Deco buildings are relatively commonplace in the UK and Europe, here in Victoria they are quite novel and (i believe) precious. This fine example is in a very pretty country town called Warburton about an hour and a half north east of Melbourne.
It was constructed by the 7th day adventists to produce a range of health foods that were acceptable for them to eat in accordance with their religious beliefs. The resulting Sanitarium Health Foods Company had for many years produced their food products on the opposite side of the river until a flood destroyed the factory. In 1936 they began building this factory and in 1938 production restarted. The breakfast cereal 'Granose' was produced here (an early form of Cornflakes) and the very well known and loved (by true aussies) Weetbix was also made here until 1997 when the factory suddenly closed. 
It was planned to turn the building in to a reception and conference center starting in 2006 but to date the building remains a prominent but redundant landmark by the beautiful Yarra river. 
I was lucky enough to spontaneously have a little look around:
A few good views of the factory from the outside. It might be mid winter here at the moment but the weather certainly didnt disappoint 





















Starting at the bottom: Below ground level directly under the huge silos. The sign instructing respirators to be worn at all times made me move on quickly.








The company identity still on the main front door




Office/reception area opens out on to the first level of the factory












Lovely art Deco features throughout











Up in the roof above the second factory level








Smaller levels above large factory levels with lift shaft visible next to door way








Up on the roof next to the silos












In reality the building is not in that bad condition so i really hope they find something suitable for this important building before it falls too far in to disrepair.
One suggestion was to turn it in to a food and wine tourist center.
I may be returning then - albeit in a different capacity...
More from downunder and the Somerset petrolhead soon.


----------



## kevsy21

Good stuff,nice to see stuff from overseas.


----------



## Foxylady

Lovely, Art Deco building. Interesting piece of history attached to it and a nice find. 
Cheers, thepetrolhead.


----------



## Sabby32

May 2022. Unfortunately, the old building has been completely trashed and vandalised on the inside with tagging and numerous windows smashed, including the front door one. There's rubbish everywhere and everything has been thrown around, the works of young thugs no doubt. The building is beautiful and something should be done with it.


----------



## Hayman

Foodliness is next to godliness? Shredded Wheat and Weetabix are my two favourite breakfast cereals; no added sugar, etc.


----------



## Roger Grove

Sabby32 said:


> May 2022. Unfortunately, the old building has been completely trashed and vandalised on the inside with tagging and numerous windows smashed, including the front door one. There's rubbish everywhere and everything has been thrown around, the works of young thugs no doubt. The building is beautiful and something should be done with it.


What a massive coincidence, I was just searching for information about this building. 

Thinking about taking my camera up to Warburton. So it's in pretty bad shape then, that's sad to hear.


----------



## Hayman

Roger Grove said:


> What a massive coincidence, I was just searching for information about this building.
> 
> Thinking about taking my camera up to Warburton. So it's in pretty bad shape then, that's sad to hear.





Roger Grove said:


> What a massive coincidence, I was just searching for information about this building.
> 
> Thinking about taking my camera up to Warburton. So it's in pretty bad shape then, that's sad to hear.


Just a concidence of name, but the Warburton bread makers are in Bolton, where its bread making business started - in 1876.


----------

